# Ugly stash quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have some fabrics in my stash I bought on a whim (cheap online sale LOL) and disliked them when they arrived, so they've been in the stash for a couple of years.

I finally found a pattern I though could make good use of them, (Christmas quilt, they're xmas prints) but now I'm not so sure about the background fabric. It too, was on sale and the color is rather.. ugh.

The strips laying around the block are sashing strips. I may change them for something solid, and then use those in a pieced border.

If I hadn't already cut it all out, I'd stop and make this into a little topper or something, because I think the background looks really bad, but I'm hoping I can salvage it with the right borders and sashing... it was a real booger to cut out, being all 45 degree angle cuts. And worse to sew!

Any bright ideas on making it look better?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think one of the dark colors as a solid border will make it be striking. The various outer ones don't pull anything out of it, and if you go with the light edges it will just blend into nothing.

I vote one dark on the outer ring. Black is first preference, but the dark red, or red print will be good also.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:bow:
:bow::bow:
:bow::bow:
Looks great to me.
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Angie, you mean black for the sashing? I was thinking the same thing. I will try that out when I get the other 3 blocks made. Black, or red.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I think the black border would look great on it. And you never know ....someone else may just love this even if you don't!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ said:


> Angie, you mean black for the sashing? I was thinking the same thing. I will try that out when I get the other 3 blocks made. Black, or red.


Yes - black for the sashing.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I think the black would look great also.. Kind of like stain glass effect.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I like the idea of the black sashing, maybe with red cornerstones? Or yellow cornerstone stars?

Maybe use all those fabrics for a small border of diamonds... then another larger border to finish off. If you use a different color (red?) for a larger border, I'd use black for the binding.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OMG thats beautiful, but i agree black sashing.. you truley do beautiful work!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't know about sashing, but to brighten up the duller background - you could quilt with shiny thread - even a cream colored shiney thread would look great, but I think gold would be good too.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My first thought was black sashing but on second thought I wonder if it would deminish the back diamonds at the end of your pattern. Maybe a double border the first either the red or gold small print then the second the black. I like the pattern, colors, etc. in the block.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

When I get the remaining 3 stars pieced, I'll cut out some black sashing and lay it out (man I need a design wall!) on the floor and post it back here again and you guys see what you think.

Callieslamb, that is an excellent suggestion! I think a pale ivory thread to quilt would help a lot!

Maybe I should redraw it in EQ and color it, then I could post the different options and you all could help decide.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I realize I may not be seeing the true colors, but I like it. The rectangles you have for the border would look nice as the binding. I don't see anything wrong with the back ground, and of course, quilting will always make a quilt look better.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well... it got stuck in a "project box" for now. I've picked out the quilt and fabrics for the last Christmas quilt I need to get done. This one is for my eldest son and his wife, and is called "Pine Ridge" by Thimbleberries.

It's one I've wanted to make for myself for eons... so I hope they like it! Then I can get back to some "me" projects again. LOL


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

very pretty!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I like it just the way it is in the photo!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the star! I'm odd when it comes to colors though, so I would probably change the background fabric to some type of bright blue print. Kinda like the blue I have in my sampler on my blog. Good to cya back, cj! My computer was out of commission for the past few weeks so now I am trying to catch up here!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I think you need to define "ugly" for me. I think it looks great. You do such good work.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ugly = the background stash fabric... doesn't quite work. LOL I've put this project on hold for now in order to finish up my Christmas sewing. I'll get back to it eventually... and maybe inspiration will hit. I'm still going to use the same fabrics... because they're in need of being used up, but maybe I'll figure out a way to make them look better together.


----------



## dessdraper (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with ann-nwiowa. The black sashing might make the black points disappear. Red gives you the next best contrast. And her red inner border/black outer border sounds good, too. Quilting really does make everything look better than you ever thought. Callieslamb's idea of colored thread for the quilting is good and keep it neutral or light, like the cream or gold, so it won't pull the eye away from the star. Good luck on finishing this beautiful quilt. Kudos on the good work with the 45 degree angles. They look great!


----------

